
How LinkedIn, Pandora, Groupon & Zynga Performed Since Their IPOs - MichaelApproved
http://skimthat.com/article/4752/how-linkedin-pandora-groupon-zynga-performed-since-ipos
======
MichaelApproved
Out of the 4, I think Zynga has the best shot at succeeding because they have
the most control over their destiny.

LinkedIn has to deal with the Facebook juggernaut. Pandora is at the mercy of
record label contracts. Groupon has a ton of competition and needs a massive
sales force.

